# Seeking a Good PCIE/DVI Card for m8100n



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have the HP m8100n and want to buy a Sceptre DCLCD 22" Monitor (2ms, 2000:1, WSXGA+ 1680x1050). My m8100n does not have DVI yet. Here's a link:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=uMO4inhe7vE-UInP2JIFfLOqoMPNWTHBXw

I'd like to get a 512mb (or close) PCIE card with a DVI hook-up that would be a great performer with this monitor without spending a ton. 

Recommendations?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For the monitor, I have had good luck with Acer so I would take a look at this while the rebate is valid:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2430647&CatId=2775

For the video card, it really depends. Are you doing any gaming or graphic design like CAD? If so, what games/programs?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Not really a gamer, but will do photo and video editing. Will also watch TV on this monitor. Don't want to deal with flickering anymore.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

This will work well:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125069

EDIT: This will be even better because of the low power consumption.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102100


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Matt; thanks for the info. I'm curious as to whether I would see any difference if I never bought a PICE card and used the vga card that comes with my m8100n?? Here's the specs:

http://desktops.computer-systems.co.../description/39569266/Pavilion-m8100n-Desktop

Your Acer and my Sceptre monitors have vga too. What do you think? What causes that flickering while watching TV? 

Your two recommended PCIE cards apparently run very hot. Should I be concerned? Should I seek something with a fan? If I'm editing video, will I ever need more than 256mb? I don't want to tap into the computer's RAM as I'll have lots of other stuff open too. What do you think of this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127286

I hope you don't mind the "20 questions!"


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Matt: correction. I used "flickering" to describe my problem. That might have been misleading. The screen freezes up often for a second or two at at time, but does it often. Ocassionally, it'll freeze for up to 10 seconds, but most of the time, constant, very short freeze ups. Would the DVI cards we're discussing resolve that?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The integraded graphics that come with your computer do not support multiple monitors to my knowledge.

That card is nice but you will need a PSU upgrade to go with it. If you aren't doing any 3D rendering it also won't give an improvement. 256 MB is plenty to even run 10+ monitors because most common resolutions and applications only use 4 MB of memory.

As for the freezing, this is probably not monitor related. When did this start? Do you know of any potential changes that might have caused this?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

It's been going on ever since I bought the computer. Not sure it it's any settings or what. I just got a new ACER monitor (X221W). Everything is nice except that my 7.1mp photos are grainy in the background. Kind of disappointing. That freezing still happens.

What do you think?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just as a note; I looked at a bunch of photos taken at different times and the background has that high gamma look along with the grainy appearance. My cheaper monitor didn't have that issue. I'm thinking maybe I should just bring this monitor back and try either your Acer model or another. The specs for the x221W meet or slightly exceed your link, but the reviews don't appear to be that good. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It could be the photo. Have you tried bringing the zoom on the photo down to 50% so it appears half as big? Sometimes a higher resolution screen brings out imperfections in digital photos.

Did you get the dedicated video card?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Negative. I got the monitor first. You were influential in causing me to pick an Acer. The specs are good for the money. I got the aforementioned X221W (after post-rebate price matching) for $196. at Best Buy. Can't beat that!

Forgive my ignorance, but what do you mean by a PSU upgrade?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you get the video card? If you did a PSU upgrade might be necessary. The current power supply in your computer will probably not be able to handle the dedicated video card.

Is it only pictures that appear distorted?


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah, just pics and after checking further, it's just indoor pics with that gamma like grainy saturation. 

I'm still confused as to this PSU upgrade. If I get a new video PCIE, it'll be a DVI 256mb, most likely fan cooled.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you get the card you will likely need a power supply upgrade.

If everything else is OK it is more than likely not the monitor and something else.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, power supply! Sorry. I know nothing about that. How do I determine which one?

This monitor seems pretty good. Despite some initial bad reviews, the only flaw I can find is that the brightness is high which seems to make colors a little less brilliant. But viewing websites, icons, desktop, etc. looks great.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Acer monitors have a very high brightness. You can set it to different profiles with different brightness and contrast settings. Push the Auto button at the very left and use the left and right arrow buttons to preview and select different profiles. See which one you like best. I have mine set to text.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm running with "standard" for now. 

I'll start a new thread on the flickering/delay problem. My screen refresh rate has only two options; 59hertz or 60. It's set a 60. I really hope I don't have a significant issue. I know it's not the monitor; I guess if it's my card, that'll be a motivator to get a new one.


----------

